# Partagas Cifuentes Julio Cigar Review - I got mine!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a box, and I have smoked about half of them. They are so good that I ordered two more boxes. Get 'em while you can. Delicious flavor and smok...

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Julio Cigar Review - I got mine!


----------

